# Breeding mealworms!!



## AIR-S (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey peeps,

Just a quick question to find out what you find is best!!

Trying to breed mealworms and have followed every video and thread with advice on but nothing seems to be happening!!!

My question is do you guys just leave them and let them get on with it until you see baby mealworms??

Or do you leave the beetles in there few a few weeks then take them out then wait for mealworms??

Don't know if I am doing something wrong but this is the only thing I am not sure about!! I'm doing everything else as said in all the threads!!

Hope someone can help lol

Thanks
Rich


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

breeding mealies is a pain in the ass!! Usually if I leave them all in the tub and they turn to beetles and then eventually I get baby mealies squeaming all over the place but it's a nightmare cleaning them at that size so they end up getting thrown out!

Now that I'm actually trying I'm getting nothing  bloody hell :devil:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I have had mine set up for ages but nothing is happening either


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what is `ages`?

they do take a long time, i leave the beetles in, and when they`ve croaked of old age its still a few weeks till i find mini mini worms.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have found mealies one of the easiest live foods to breed!!!

I use porridge oats as a substrate, feed them all kinds of veg and when then change to aliens remove them into a container and wait for them to turn into beetles. I then remove the beetles into another container substrate again porride oats and feed plenty of veg and they are thriving!! and i end up with a constant supply of baby mealies after a little while. Think i started mine in January and now have lots of mealies of all sizes, saved me a little cash aswell as i have little geckos and baby beardies to feed aswell as all my adults!


----------



## AIR-S (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!!

Emma30 if you started in January when would you say you first saw baby 
Mealies??

I've been doing mine for about 4 weeks now and I know it can take a while to get it going but how long should it take roughly!! I was kinda at the point of giving up but I wanted to make sure I'm giving it enough time!! Which I'm pretty sure I haven't which is why I'm asking questions!!

And do you leave all the beetles in the same tub until you got babies??
And just remove any dead beetles??

Thanks allot and sorry for all the questions lol

Rich


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

AIR-S said:


> Thanks for the replies!!
> 
> Emma30 if you started in January when would you say you first saw baby
> Mealies??
> ...


Sorry for the really late reply!!! yeah if i can remember correctly it was around february when i first noticed the really really tiny mealies!! so dont give up just yet. I leave all the beetles in the same tub for about a month or two and then take all of them out and put the old porridge oats with the baby mealies into the mealworm tub and give the beetles fresh porridge oats for substrate and start the whole proccess again!!!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

When I had mine running it took about 4 weeks before I saw any babies, and they are tiny!

I had 3 boxes set up. One with meal worms. one with the aliens in and the other with the bettles. I more or less had over an inch of oats and cornflakes (crushed up) with some eggs boxes and left them to it. I would sort through it every 2 weeks or so to take out any mealworms I could find to put them back in the first container.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't understand how anyone could have trouble breeding these. I keep mine in a big clear plastic tank. I top up with bran when its getting low and throw in a carrot, apple, tomato or something for moisture every now and then. the beatles dig down to the bottom to lay eggs. looking under side of the tank I can see clutches of eggs. these hatch and all stay in the same tank. the mealworms live in the top couple of inches so are easy to pick up to use


----------

